# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Πίνακες ζωγραφικής με παλιά πλοία της Ακτοπλοΐας

## Roi Baudoin

Τα πλοία ζωντανεύουν μέσα από πίνακες ζωγραφικής.
Αποτυπώσεις στον καμβά αγαπημένων πλοίων που έχουν πια φύγει ή ετοιμάζονται να φύγουν.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και για αρχή ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας: το "Επτάνησος" για το οποίο τονίζει ένας καλός φίλος ότι το "Επτάνησος" είναι ένα και μοναδικό.
Εδώ σε μια αποτύπωση από τον ζωγράφο Γρ. Σερεμετάκη. 
Το "Επτάνησος" ..........ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο μουσείο ιστορίας Εμπρικής Ναυτιλίας στον επιβατικό Σταθμό της ακτής Ξαβερίου έχει αρκετούς πίνακες με πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας. (Αλήθεια πόσα ναυτικά μουσεία έχουμε; Πότε θα πάρει κάποιος μια απόφαση να φτιάξει ένα ναυτικό μουσείο ίσως δίπλα στον Αβέρωφ και το Θαλή και αν δεν έχει βουλίαξει μέχρι τότε τον Ευγενίδη, ώστε να έχει κάποιος μια εικόνα της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας εμπορικής και πολεμικής; )
Στην ιστοσελίδα του μουσείου και συγκεκριμένα στο http://museum.yen.gr/Paintings.htm θα βρείτε αρκετούς πίνακες με ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία όπως:

Ανγκέλικα του Τόγια


Αιγαίον των Τυπάλδων

Και η ...διάσημη

...Δημητρούλα
(Θυμάστε το ανέκδοτο: Γιατί η Δημητρούλα ταξίδευε παρά την απεργία των ναυτεργατών το Μάρτιο του 2005;
Γιατί είχε ξεκινήσει από τον Άγουστο!  :Very Happy:  )

Δεν έχει ώρες επίσκεψης αλλά αν είναι κάποιος περαστικός από εκεί ας πάρει πληροφορίες μήπως πάμε καμιά επίσκεψη στο μουσείο, αν ενδιαφέρονται αρκετοί.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και για τους λάτρεις των πλοίων του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου, ιδού το "Μιλένα" δια χειρός Γρ. Σερεμετάκη.

Μιλένα.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα διορθωσω: Το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ηταν των ΤΥΠΑΛΔΩΝ, και αδελφο του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ! Κατασκευη το 1911 στο Fairfield Sb & Eng. Co. Ltd, στο Govan, κοντα στην Γλασκωβη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο :Sad:  Μπερδευτικα με το Κυκλάδες του Τόγια (όταν ξεχώρισα μερικούς χαρακτηριστικούς πίνακες για να βάλω από τη σελίδα του Μουσείου) ας το βάλουμε κι αυτό:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Έχεις δίκιο Μπερδευτικα με το Κυκλάδες του Τόγια (όταν ξεχώρισα μερικούς χαρακτηριστικούς πίνακες για να βάλω από τη σελίδα του Μουσείου) ας το βάλουμε κι αυτό:


Ωραιος ο Παναγιωτης!!! Πολυ καλοι οι πινακες!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και για τους λάτρεις των πλοίων του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου, ιδού το "Μιλένα" δια χειρός Γρ. Σερεμετάκη.
> 
> Μιλένα.jpg


Roi, ο πινακας ειναι πολυ καλος!! Κριμα βεβαια που εχει το Μιλενα... Τοσα ομορφα πλοια ειχε ο Πειραιας....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Απ'οτι ειδα, παιζουν και πολλα αλλα γνωστα πλοια, οπως η Ολυμπια, η Βασιλισσα Αννα Μαρια, τα Πατρις/ Ελληνις/ Βρεταννις, Μιαουληδοκαναρηδες, και φυσικα παλαιοτερα, οπως το Φριντων!!!! Simply Wonderful! Παντως, η ελαιογραφια που δειχνει το καραβι στο Καστελοριζο, αν θυμαμαι καλα, ειναι ενα της Adriatica. Το εχω δει σε φωτογραφια στα Ελληνικα Υπερωκεανεια του Τζαμτζη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έτσι όπως πάμε σε λίγο το "Μιλένα" θα είναι από τα πιο ωραία πλοία που υπάρχουν στον Πειραιά. Λένε πως οι παλιές αγάπες πάνε στον Παράδεισο, αλλά και το "Μιλενάκι" ΄μπορεί να μην είναι "Ιάλυσσος" κάπου εκεί θα πάει μετά από λίγο.
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι πολλοί πίνακες, καθώς το θέμα τραβάει τους ζωγράφους, και ευτχώς όχι μόνο αυτούς.......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν είναι ακριβώς πρωτότυπη ζωγραφική, αλλά αφορά επιζωγράφηση μιας παλιάς φωτογραφίας, η οποία δεν ήταν και σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Τέτοιες επιζωγραφήσεις φωτογραφιών, καθώς και πρωτότυπα ζωγραφικά έργα ήταν μέρος της δουλειάς των μαθητών του 2ου Ραφήνας με θέμα "Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας".
Εδώ το "'Ελενα Π" του Παγουλάτου, το οποίο ήταν το πρώτο κλειστό επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό που ήρθε στη Ραφήνα στη δεκαετία του '60.

To  Έλενα Π στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## Karolos

Σας στέλνω καί δικούς μου πίνακες ζωγραφικής, διά χειρός Κάρολου.
Η ζωγραφική τών ποσταλιών είναι μέ λάδια επάνω σε σχιστόπλακες, διαστάσεων περίπου 50cm. x 70cm. 
Οί άλλοι είναι ακρυλικά σε καμβά 60cm. x 40cm.

Daliana.jpg

Milena.jpg

Rodanthi.jpg

Sifnos express.jpg

Τιμόνι.jpg

----------


## Karolos

Συνέχεια από το προ'ι'γούμενο.

Rementzo.jpg

Port of ....jpg

----------


## Karolos

Ένας θρύλος πού έφυγε.
Λάδι σε καμβά διαστάσεων 50cm. x 70cm.

Naias II_1987_port of Tinos.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Μπράβο για το εξαιρετικό έργο και για τις όμορφες εικόνες που έχεις αποτυπώσει με το μεράκι και το ταλέντο σου! Η κάθε ζωγραφιά έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα της.

----------


## Apostolos

Καταπληκτικές!!!! Πολύ θα ήθελα να είχα ένα τέτοιο πίνακα!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απ'οτι ειδα, παιζουν και πολλα αλλα γνωστα πλοια, οπως η Ολυμπια, η Βασιλισσα Αννα Μαρια, τα Πατρις/ Ελληνις/ Βρεταννις, Μιαουληδοκαναρηδες, και φυσικα παλαιοτερα, οπως το Φριντων!!!! Simply Wonderful! Παντως, η ελαιογραφια που δειχνει το καραβι στο Καστελοριζο, αν θυμαμαι καλα, ειναι ενα της Adriatica. Το εχω δει σε φωτογραφια στα Ελληνικα Υπερωκεανεια του Τζαμτζη.


I do not know how old the question is but the answer was given about 2 months ago in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53498  The ship in question was *Fiume* and its rich history is presented there.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ



*ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΟΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ*

----------

